# Finishing staircase



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If your treads are stainable I wouldn't paint them. Just about any color stain will go with your carpet and other flooring as the stairs are a different entity. The risers I would paint white.


----------



## gbrb (Oct 27, 2010)

Dear Ole Jim,
I like your suggestion much better than that of my contractor. In my mind's eye, all white paint just didnt seem right. Thanks very much!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

gbrb said:


> Dear Ole Jim,
> I like your suggestion much better than that of my contractor. In my mind's eye, all white paint just didnt seem right. Thanks very much!


You are welcome my friend.


----------

